# Low/clear water fishing



## Mhebbs (Dec 19, 2020)

How does your approach change when the rivers are low and clear?


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Depends. Often means a lot of walking. Water temp, how spooked the fish are, etc. Nymphs, something in olive, minnow patterns. Usually put the eggs away though.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish at night


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Smaller presentations can really get it done


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I hunt upstream to find the fish and only fish when I find them. Then cast from below the fish, stay low, smaller flies usually soft hackles. Natural colors. Stay away from fish that have been fished.
Mono nymphing techniques working for me.

Rickerd


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

What sections of the river hold them when it’s clear and shallow? In the gravel? Runs, holes, tail-outs? I struggle when the water gets thin, unless I see them hanging out on the redds.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Most of the fish are on redds now. Some dropbacks but unless there is food, fish don't stay in river long after spawn. 
Males stick around to add another notch on their belt. Dominant males will stay in an area until a larger female goes by and coaxes him to follow.
In low clear water, fish where you know there are fish. Use a single hook when fishing redd areas and you won't foul hook often. Pinch barb down on hook so you can give foul hooked fish a quick release. Basically, when they change body position to opposite of when they were hooked, like swim downstream, put pressure on the hook and it comes out 80 percent of the time.

These fish are not reproducing successfully. This is a put and take fishery. As long as you are hooking them inside the mouth, go get them.
Rickerd


----------

